# Training while on cycle.



## YMracus (Nov 7, 2011)

Just curious, while on cycle, how is better to workout the same body part one a week, or twice?I usually go with once.


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 7, 2011)

You should train on cycle the same you would off cycle. I know many that train muscle groups once a week and many that train muscle groups twice a week. There are many reasonings of why each are beneficial. You need to find what works best for you and how you achieve your best results.

Remember though, the intensity in your training should always remain the same, regardless of AAS use or not.


----------



## mzack (Nov 8, 2011)

once


----------



## mr62 (Nov 9, 2011)

YMracus said:


> Just curious, while on cycle, how is better to workout the same body part one a week, or twice?I usually go with once.



everyone is different, you should listen your body.


----------



## K1 (Nov 9, 2011)

mr62 said:


> everyone is different, you should listen your body.



I agree...Listen to your body.....


----------



## bradLee (Nov 10, 2011)

one is enought, just give it everything that one day. If you think to add more, than I would increase sets for that day.


----------



## breck48 (Nov 11, 2011)

Once a week is prime


----------



## 1simple (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with PRIDE,strong advice


----------



## reesemorgon (Sep 30, 2012)

The movement cycle the entire body of work to provide a low cardiovascular. It is known to be the most effective fitness equipment compared to other machines.Exercise is a very important for our health.


----------



## Edgen1100 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just in 30 minutes a person can easily burn 300 calories,
Walking, Sprinting and adding hills or an incline can burn 180 calories in 30 minutes,
Bicycling and Swimming of 30 minutes can burn 400 to 500 calories...


----------



## Damion (Oct 13, 2012)

I know many that practice muscular tissue once per 7 days and many that practice muscular tissue twice per 7 days. There are many reasonings of why each are valuable. You need to find what performs best for you and how you accomplish your best outcomes.


----------

